# November 2012 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to November's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, abbeh15!*

abbeh15 (33 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

betta lover1507 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

yappa (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

lelei (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

LuckyBlue (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Junglist (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

polukoff (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Shrimpsta (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

rmarkham (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hallyx (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

mkayum (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

happypappy (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Friendlyfishies (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Karebear13 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

madmonahan (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

moonsand0wls (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bananasammy8 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

birdielikestomatoes (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Catie79 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

MistersMom (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

LeoTheLakerBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Kytkattin (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

inareverie85 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

dramaqueen (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Shirleythebetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

lexylex0526 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Gryphon (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sena Hansler (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

FishyFishy89 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tikibirds (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

fishy314 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DragonFish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Perseusmom (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DoctorWhoLuver (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Alcemistnv (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Viva (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

megaredize (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Fabian (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

dorabaker (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

mstenorsaxplayer (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Little Leaf (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

rubinthebetta (0 votes)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Ouch. I got no votes.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't fret LittleLeaf. I entered about 6 times and never got any votes until this one..... plus there were so many pictures this time.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't remember who I voted for :lol:

Congrats to all the vote getters!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I voted for a winner!


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

There all so gorgeous!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats all!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Great shot, great subject, great composition, great focus---congratulations, Abbeh. Wonderful pics, everyone.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Congrats Abbeh! Beautiful picture! I voted for it!  Thanks to the two who voted for my babies LOL


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I wish I had gotten at least one vote. Oh well. It was my first time submitting a pic, anyways. I'll just try again in December's contest...I have an idea of what photo to do.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah I think this month there were so many pictures to choose from.. I can't even remember who I voted for 0-0 lol.

Congrats to abbeh! I think I might have voted for you but I only remember narrowing it down to you and another one...


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful picture Abbeh.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

My pic wasnt even among the contestants!!! oh well, i love the winner's pic.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Administrator said:


> *Congratulations to November's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, abbeh15!*
> 
> abbeh15 (33 votes)


looks like a dragon(not a dragon betta but a real dragon) or a serpent from deep deep in the ocean lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

whoo! 2nd :-D i feel special o3o thanks guys haha


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> looks like a dragon(not a dragon betta but a real dragon) or a serpent from deep deep in the ocean lol


 Omg you're right! It reminds me of the Pokemon Dragonair...blue and white with the little feathery things on it's head look like the flaring gills of a betta!  I miss middle school


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Viva said:


> Omg you're right! It reminds me of the Pokemon Dragonair...blue and white with the little feathery things on it's head look like the flaring gills of a betta!  I miss middle school


Hahahhahaa


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Setsuna said:


> Hahahhahaa


She should name him Dragonair.;-)


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Hershey said:


> She should name him Dragonair.;-)


Yes. And you'd never want it to evolve because Dragonite is just...dumb.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats abbeh! Glad I can say I voted for you because it was something different. I always look for a picture that stands out, plus it is super clear and ahows amazing details! Good picture!

Good luck for everyone else next time!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats to Abbey. We had some beautiful pics this month.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Viva said:


> Yes. And you'd never want it to evolve because Dragonite is just...dumb.


I'll take your advice, then. (trying to catch one.)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Good job everyone! It's a hard contest and I did vote and its for fun! So everyone did a real good job for getting good pictures of your betta! :thankyou:


----------



## rehbek123 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is a cool page!


----------



## rehbek123 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------

